# One of the nicest sites we have stayed on - Birmingham



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

We have enjoyed some nice sites but the one we are on this weekend is gorgeous. We are over in Birmingham for The Focus on Photography show at the NEC. After Gerald's report of security clamping down on car park wild camping we had to do something quickly so the camping and caravan book came out.

Reindeer Park Lodge sounded delightful. We spoke to Beck, a nice sounding lady and booked for a couple of nights. As we left the M6 Mr Tomtom, in his female voice reported we were just half a mile from the site. We decided it was going to be a noisy one. The site was entered through a very large but quite attractive electric gate making the site very secure. It was then down a drive a few hundred yards long past the reindeer - something I was not actually expecting to see.

There are donkeys and hens, carp ponds, a wooden chalet with toilet, shower and washing machine/dryer.

Its £16 anight but only 8 miles from the NEC.

The Arty family are very happy.

There are more pics 
here

stew


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh reindeer!!! Cannot wait till we get a chance to go on some nice sites again will bookmark this one so ta muchos old bean!!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Carol

You will love it. Lovely site

stew


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh reindeer!!! Cannot wait till we get a chance to go on some nice sites again will bookmark this one so ta muchos old bean!!


Carol you won't see them! very timid creatures easily alarmed by smoke and burning!

:lol: :lol: Dave :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> Carol you won't see them! very timid creatures easily alarmed by smoke and burning! :lol: :lol: Dave :wink:


and women jumping around shouting fire :lol: :lol:

Sounds great Stew, I'm sure Jess will love seeing all those animals, pleased your enjoying yourselves 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Stew, Mandyand I had had a peek at the album, Jessie is growing up waaaay too fast mate 8O


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> There are donkeys and hens, carp ponds, a wooden chalet with toilet, shower and washing machine/dryer.
> Its £16 anight


Sounds really good stew,my kids love animals.

And a £16 pound per night not too Deer :!: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You are not far from us Stew, and were it not for the dastardly and callous way you drank all Eddie's hot chocolate just before my visit I would have invited you for a cup of coffee. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Oh, by the way. I sent my wife's camera back to Ricoh and they have been absolutely brilliant. It has not arrived back yet but we have had several emails giving us progress reports and it was despatched on Thursday - presumably from Germany. Not bad service in less than a fortnight - and we (I   ) had lost the recept as well.

Should I put a note in the "Good Guys'" forum, or is this too far removed from motorhoming?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

She is growing up far toooo fast. What age will she turn around and say "Don't need you any more Dad"   I thought it used to be about the age of 12 when independance hit home but I think these days its much younger.

Only a cup of coffee Dave, no chocolate :lol: :lol: . I spent ages looking for the campsite in the database after I had submitted it. Am I in Worcestershire or the Midlands, where it ended up   

Yep I think you should put a post in the good guys forum, there are loads of photographers with us


stew


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

I to have spent a weekend on this site and would recommend it whole heartedly i was lucky enough to be there when they received a shipment of reindeer, the following morning the owner took us over to the barn to see them they also had baby goats, they have been preparing a large field just in front of where the motorhomes are parked and that is where they intend to release them, all though the site is small the owners father and daughter told me they hope to extend the site to accommodate more vans and the icing on the cake is if you walk through the woods past the fishing areas you will arrive at an indian restaurant which was formerly the cricket club house this is a wonderful place decorated to the highest standard and the food is to die for lovely pre dinner lounge area,


----------

